# All in one top down. Inverted Hearts. (K)



## RosD

I love knitting this All in one top down. It is a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I knitted this in Patons Feathersoft 8ply on 4mm needles. I changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. As you are knitting it from the top down the hearts turn out the right way and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I couldn't get the colour right, it's the prettiest powder blue. 
This is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. I have included the stitch pattern and a pink version that I have posted before. Thanks for looking and I hope you like it. ????


----------



## Neeterbug

Absolutely beautiful!!!

Thanks for the stitch pattern...but a few of the abbreviations are some I have never seen.

What does the following mean?

yon
yf
yfrn


----------



## sherisails

Beautiful work!


----------



## Beverooni

Absolutely gorgeous work.


----------



## Tove

Love it, thanks for the description and pattern for the hearts


----------



## Nanamel14

Beautiful


----------



## kaixixang

Neeterbug said:


> Absolutely beautiful!!!
> 
> Thanks for the stitch pattern...but a few of the abbreviations are some I have never seen.
> 
> What does the following mean?
> 
> yon
> yf
> yfrn


yon = YO or yarn over...look at all of the eyelets pictured.

yf...prepares you to work the sl st purl-side. That's how they wish the stitch to be slipped...pull the strand toward the purl side of the work, not the knit side.
THIS one is used in a decrease combination --> yf, sl 1, k1, PSSO
You may want to pencil in a ( and ) around each of the combinations listed at the end of the last line above.

yfrn precedes a purl stitch. Pull your yarn strand toward the purl side. When you see the next stitch is a knit instruction...move the strand back


----------



## Squiter60

Very sweet


----------



## lexiemae

They are both beautiful )


----------



## Hannelore

Both very pretty tops. :sm24:


----------



## bettyirene

So pretty and dainty.


----------



## janetj54

Very Beautiful!!


----------



## Swedenme

They are lovely Ros . I really like that shade of powder blue yarn you used


----------



## ADW55

RosD said:


> I love knitting this All in one top down. It is a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I knitted this in Patons Feathersoft 8ply on 4mm needles. I changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. As you are knitting it from the top down the hearts turn out the right way and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I couldn't get the colour right, it's the prettiest powder blue.
> This is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. I have included the stitch pattern and a pink version that I have posted before. Thanks for looking and I hope you like it. ????


Their beautiful, great knitting :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## dribla

It is beautiful, I love what you have done with the pattern, I love the colours. I have never made a top down one, and am a little hesitant, as I have always knitted from the bottom up

Di


----------



## bane

Your work is always so pretty and well knitted. :sm24:


----------



## Cyber Granny

I see you have done it again, another winner, beautiful and thank you for the pattern stitch.


----------



## Cyber Granny

dribla said:


> It is beautiful, I love what you have done with the pattern, I love the colours. I have never made a top down one, and am a little hesitant, as I have always knitted from the bottom up
> 
> Di


try the Marianna Mel patterns you won't be sorry you did.


----------



## kmangal16

So beautiful. Love the skirt pattern.


----------



## Ginty

Beautiful knitting. Thanks for sharing the hearts pattern.


----------



## Mad loch

Gorgeous ????


----------



## betsy10904

Beautiful


----------



## leannab

The blue is beautiful but the pink one seems to show the pattern to perfection. Beautiful work, Ros. Can't believe you've knitted this so quickly seeing you've been test knitting for me too - well done and thank you.

Leanna x


----------



## BonnieP

Adorable! Love them both!


----------



## rujam

They're beautiful, thanks for the heart pattern Ros.


----------



## RobynMay

So very sweet and beautiful!


----------



## busybeesheila

The are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Love all of them! Would love to see you knit something for a boy too ! :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Jerlyn

So pretty


----------



## aknitter

It's lovely!


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Love them!


----------



## christiliz

Beautiful! Very sweet! Love the design you chose! Thanks for the pattern info.


----------



## mombr4

they are both beautiful.
thanks for including the pattern stitch you used.


----------



## Katsch

The tops are adorable with the heart pattern. Very nicely done.


----------



## johannecw

I love it with this stitch! Thank you for sharing the pattern for the hearts.


----------



## Naneast

Beautiful work. :sm24:


----------



## hubleyddavis

They are beautiful.


----------



## Kay Knits

Those are really pretty. Lovely stitch you used.


----------



## barbarafletcher

They are both gorgeous...bookmarked...on list to do..


----------



## Wroclawnice

Adorable.


----------



## RosD

Thank you everyone for your lovely comments. I love reading them. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

kaixixang said:


> yon = YO or yarn over...look at all of the eyelets pictured.
> 
> yf...prepares you to work the sl st purl-side. That's how they wish the stitch to be slipped...pull the strand toward the purl side of the work, not the knit side.
> THIS one is used in a decrease combination --> yf, sl 1, k1, PSSO
> You may want to pencil in a ( and ) around each of the combinations listed at the end of the last line above.
> 
> yfrn precedes a purl stitch. Pull your yarn strand toward the purl side. When you see the next stitch is a knit instruction...move the strand back


Thank you Karen. ????


----------



## RosD

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely Ros . I really like that shade of powder blue yarn you used


Thank you Sonja, it is a very pretty colour. ????


----------



## RosD

dribla said:


> It is beautiful, I love what you have done with the pattern, I love the colours. I have never made a top down one, and am a little hesitant, as I have always knitted from the bottom up
> 
> Di


Thank you Di. Marianna's top downs are so easy, I think you would really enjoy knitting them. There is a preemie size if you just wanted to try one. Also I love trying out different stitch patterns for the stocking stitch skirt. If I need to increase or decrease a couple of stitches to make the stitch pattern fit, then that's what I do. I hope this helps. Also don't forget that as you are knitting from the top down, your stitch pattern will be upside down. ????


----------



## budmar

Gorgeous tops.Love the pattern.


----------



## Top Tier Knits

Such pretty and delicate work, Ros. So beautiful. You are always an inspiration! Geraldine


----------



## RosD

leannab said:


> The blue is beautiful but the pink one seems to show the pattern to perfection. Beautiful work, Ros. Can't believe you've knitted this so quickly seeing you've been test knitting for me too - well done and thank you.
> 
> Leanna x


Thanks Leanna, you're welcome. I find these little top downs a very quick knit as was your test knit. ???? Ros x


----------



## Swwhidbee

Darling????????????


----------



## RosD

busybeesheila said:


> The are absolutely gorgeous!!!! Love all of them! Would love to see you knit something for a boy too ! :sm24: :sm24: :sm09: :sm09:


Thank you busybeesheila. Yes I will knit some boy things soon, but this little darling baby girl Scarlett Lily was born into our family yesterday, so I'm sorry there will be a few more baby girl things first. ????????????


----------



## RosD

Top Tier Knits said:


> Such pretty and delicate work, Ros. So beautiful. You are always an inspiration! Geraldine


Thank you so much Geraldine, I love your work too!!! ???? Ros


----------



## Top Tier Knits

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Geraldine, I love your work too!!! ???? Ros


Thanks Ros. How sweet is Scarlett Lily. She is going to be the best dressed baby in your gorgeous outfits! Geraldine


----------



## cafeknitter

RosD said:


> I love knitting this All in one top down. It is a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I knitted this in Patons Feathersoft 8ply on 4mm needles. I changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. As you are knitting it from the top down the hearts turn out the right way and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I couldn't get the colour right, it's the prettiest powder blue.
> This is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. I have included the stitch pattern and a pink version that I have posted before. Thanks for looking and I hope you like it. ????


Those turned out adorable!!! Thanks for the pattern info!


----------



## RosD

Top Tier Knits said:


> Thanks Ros. How sweet is Scarlett Lily. She is going to be the best dressed baby in your gorgeous outfits! Geraldine


Thank you Geraldine, her Mum loves handknits, so that's great news for me. Scarlett Lily is a beautiful little darling and I'm not biased at all. ???????????????? Ros


----------



## keldebtar

So beautiful ????????


----------



## yona

Both are so pretty! Great work.


----------



## rjazz

lovely work!
the adaptations to this pattern constantly amaze me


----------



## Tante B

Bookmarked! Thank you for sharing this pattern. Its now on the to do list!


----------



## Pocahontas

Your work is always so lovely, adding your own special touches. 
The pink melts my heart!


----------



## RosD

Pocahontas said:


> Your work is always so lovely, adding your own special touches.
> The pink melts my heart!


Thank you so much Pocahontas, the pink is my favourite too. ????


----------



## Neeterbug

kaixixang said:


> yon = YO or yarn over...look at all of the eyelets pictured.
> 
> yf...prepares you to work the sl st purl-side. That's how they wish the stitch to be slipped...pull the strand toward the purl side of the work, not the knit side.
> THIS one is used in a decrease combination --> yf, sl 1, k1, PSSO
> You may want to pencil in a ( and ) around each of the combinations listed at the end of the last line above.
> 
> yfrn precedes a purl stitch. Pull your yarn strand toward the purl side. When you see the next stitch is a knit instruction...move the strand back


Thank you kaixixang for explaining the abbreviations. I definitely want to use this pattern stitch and you have helped a lot!!!


----------



## Metrogal

Thanks for the pattern...this is just adorable


----------



## RosD

Neeterbug said:


> Thank you kaixixang for explaining the abbreviations. I definitely want to use this pattern stitch and you have helped a lot!!!


Thanks from me too. Karen beat me to it. I'm looking forward to seeing your Inverted Hearts. ????


----------



## settermom

OH SO NICE! Very pretty and beautifully crafted. Thank you for sharing the recipe for the hearts.


----------



## RosD

settermom said:


> OH SO NICE! Very pretty and beautifully crafted. Thank you for sharing the recipe for the hearts.


Thank you settermom, you're so welcome. ????


----------



## kaixixang

RosD said:


> Thanks from me too. Karen beat me to it. I'm looking forward to seeing your Inverted Hearts. ????


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23: :sm24: If there is one thing I understand about knitting...it is Aran-style patterns. Unless it is double-knitting pattern I don't do intarsia or more-than-2-color yarn/thread work. AND...I think I've worked on this pattern before...but not in a baby dress. Hmmmm? Basic top emailed to me with the work-in preceding the pattern? I saved the heart pattern to my stitch folder.


----------



## Johna

I am a big dummy. Do you knit as the instructions to get the hearts "right side up". If not, how do you turn the "hearts" around. Love the little dress. I want to make one for my GGD. She is a size 4T. Does the pattern come in that size? Thanks


----------



## mlab

RosD said:


> Thank you busybeesheila. Yes I will knit some boy things soon, but this little darling baby girl Scarlett Lily was born into our family yesterday, so I'm sorry there will be a few more baby girl things first. ????????????


Oh! she is cute +++++++!!! Congratulations all round.


----------



## Johna

The baby is soooo Adorable.


----------



## riversong200

Those are great!


----------



## mlab

Really lovely!


----------



## thomsonact

They are so beautiful! Thanks for the stitch pattern!

ETA: Scarlet Lily is beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## RosD

Johna said:


> I am a big dummy. Do you knit as the instructions to get the hearts "right side up". If not, how do you turn the "hearts" around. Love the little dress. I want to make one for my GGD. She is a size 4T. Does the pattern come in that size? Thanks


No, you are not a dummy. This is knitted from the top down, so when you have finished it, the hearts are the right way up. If you start knitting from the bottom up, the hearts will be upside down. Yes, Marianna Mel's All in one top down includes a 4-6 years old pattern. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## kaixixang

Johna said:


> I am a big dummy. Do you knit as the instructions to get the hearts "right side up". If not, how do you turn the "hearts" around. Love the little dress. I want to make one for my GGD. She is a size 4T. Does the pattern come in that size? Thanks


You may have to work 2 swatches...one to see if working on original works, then reverse the directions. I don't see the changes without graphing the steps.


----------



## RosD

Thanks so much everyone for the lovely compliments on Scarlett Lily and my knitting. ????


----------



## Gundi2

amazing how nice


----------



## KJKnitCro

Both tops are so delicately feminine. Beautifully knit. Such specialness for a baby girl. Bless Marianna Mel for her patterns. Thanks for sharing the Inverted Hearts pattern. As always, I LOVE what you do to personalize patterns. Right now I'm knitting doll clothes, and "need" a small lacy edge that won't overwhelm the hemline.


----------



## RosD

KJKnitCro said:


> Both tops are so delicately feminine. Beautifully knit. Such specialness for a baby girl. Bless Marianna Mel for her patterns. Thanks for sharing the Inverted Hearts pattern. As always, I LOVE what you do to personalize patterns. Right now I'm knitting doll clothes, and "need" a small lacy edge that won't overwhelm the hemline.


Thank you so much. I hope you find a lovely small lacy edge. I love knitting dolls clothes too. I will have a look for an edge. ????


----------



## KJKnitCro

RosD said:


> Thank you so much. I hope you find a lovely small lacy edge. I love knitting dolls clothes too. I will have a look for an edge. ????


I'm working on the clothes for the Pocket Poppets. I admired all the lovely clothes you did for these babies, complete with a shawl!


----------



## Angelina Camille

Beautiful


----------



## kippyfure

Thanks for sharing your variations and the pattern stitch. It is all so beautiful!


----------



## RosD

KJKnitCro said:


> I'm working on the clothes for the Pocket Poppets. I admired all the lovely clothes you did for these babies, complete with a shawl!


Thank you so much. I must admit, I love knitting those little Poppet outfits, I'm having so much fun and can't wait to knit some more clothes for them. They are so quick, easy and look great. I just really need to do some more baby girl knitting for Scarlett Lily. I made a few things for the baby shower, but she's here now so I better get moving. Then I can get back to Poppet outfits. ????


----------



## randiejg

Those are so darling! I've made a few of those all-in-one tops, but your choice of the inverted hearts and the picot edgings make them really special. Great work!


----------



## Susan Marie

Gorgeous!


----------



## Circular Knitter

Very beautiful work. They're both beautiful, and love the shoes with the pink one.


----------



## Jeanie L

Beautiful as usual Ros,I always look forward to seeing your work..????


----------



## canuckle49

Beautiful work Ros ! Love them both but the pink one, oh it's gorgeous ! You are so clever to change up the original to different stitch patterns ! xx


----------



## Linda Haworth

Ros,
Beautiful as usual. Love those colors. Was the booties hard to do and thanks for the instructions on the body of sweaters, think I will file it for now as am working on an afghan for the secretary at our church. Did that sweater come in anything larger than a 6 mo? Thanks for sharing your lovely work.

Linda


----------



## ManyClouds

Beautifully knitted!


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too

Really love the inverted hearts????????


----------



## Johna

Thanks RosD. I made a baby sweater with hearts like that, but they were in the back of the sweater. She has since out grown it. I never got a picture from her mother. Never Do. Makes me so mad.


----------



## Linda Haworth

Ros,
Was just reading your notice with the two tops and I think Congratulations are in order. Looks like a real doll baby. How sweet, those tops will look great on her. Take care my friend and enjoy.

Linda


----------



## Ann745

Adorable


----------



## dannyjack

What a beautiful sweater!


----------



## Maltova

Lovely! I absolutely love Marianna's patterns & have knit many of them. I love the way you have done the edging..adds so much to an already lovely pattern


----------



## Linda Haworth

What are poppet outfits? Sounds interesting.

Linda


----------



## craftmum

I can't seem to make up my mind which one I like more!


----------



## onassis

Just beautiful Ros


----------



## Katie in Maine

So sweet. Thank you for sharing


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> Beautiful as usual. Love those colors. Was the booties hard to do and thanks for the instructions on the body of sweaters, think I will file it for now as am working on an afghan for the secretary at our church. Did that sweater come in anything larger than a 6 mo? Thanks for sharing your lovely work.
> 
> Linda


Hi Linda, thank you. The booties are easy and they are a free pattern.

http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm

The All in one top goes up to 4-6 years. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> Ros,
> Was just reading your notice with the two tops and I think Congratulations are in order. Looks like a real doll baby. How sweet, those tops will look great on her. Take care my friend and enjoy.
> 
> Linda


Thank you Linda, little Scarlett Lily is gorgeous. ???? Ros


----------



## RosD

Linda Haworth said:


> What are poppet outfits? Sounds interesting.
> 
> Linda


Pocket Poppets are a Gypsycream pattern and I love knitting them and their little outfits. There are so many things included. Here is a link so you can take a look. ???? Ros

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459611-1.html


----------



## RosD

Thank you so much everyone for your wonderful comments, I really appreciate all of them. ???? Ros


----------



## tracey511

????????????????


----------



## kaixixang

RosD said:


> Hi Linda, thank you. The booties are easy and they are a free pattern.
> 
> http://lifestyle.howstuffworks.com/crafts/knitting/free-baby-bootie-knitting-patterns2.htm
> The All in one top goes up to 4-6 years. ???? Ros


I got the bootie pattern... Thanks!


----------



## Bisknit

Very pretty.


----------



## grammacat

Very pretty. Love it. Thanks for the stitch pattern.


----------



## knitnut1939

So beautiful


----------



## Helma

That is a lovely version of this pattern .You did well .


----------



## blacksands

Aloha from Hawaii, I really love these tops your making Ros, I am a newer knitter and have never done this kind of stitch, any videos that show how to do it? I tried to cast on 29 st and try it but it's not coming out right, should I cast on a different number to try again? Is this your own stitch or is there somewhere else I can search?


----------



## mombr4

they are both beautiful


----------



## RosD

blacksands said:


> Aloha from Hawaii, I really love these tops your making Ros, I am a newer knitter and have never done this kind of stitch, any videos that show how to do it? I tried to cast on 29 st and try it but it's not coming out right, should I cast on a different number to try again? Is this your own stitch or is there somewhere else I can search?


Hi, welcome to KP. I've sent you a PM, if you need some more help, please PM again, I'm always happy to help. ????


----------



## blacksands

Sent you another pm, Mahalo for helping


----------



## hadley

Very pretty


----------



## knitnut1939

Absolutely adorable - both in blue & pink 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## tracy

Does anyone have the full pattern please


----------



## tracy

So do u knit the start of the top down dress 6 months size then what do u do n how many sts should u have could someone tell me what to do with this please I’d like to make both styles x


----------



## blacksands

Yes you do the top yoke part then follow the pattern for the lace hearts a multiple of 14+1 for the repeat


----------



## bevjeffery

They are sooooo sweet.


----------



## Linda Haworth

Ros,

I was just going over some of my knitting patterns that you have been so gracious to share and noticed that this was dated back in May of last year and I am always looking for some of your beautiful work. I got to thinking unless my mind has gone blank that I have not seen any of your wonderful items lately and was just checking up on my wonderful friend and was wondering how you were. Hope all is well with you and know that I think of you often. Your friend,

Linda


----------



## Hazel Anne

They look lovely. Well done.


----------



## tracy

RosD said:


> I love knitting this All in one top down. It is a free pattern by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. I knitted this in Patons Feathersoft 8ply on 4mm needles. I changed the stocking stitch skirt to the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. As you are knitting it from the top down the hearts turn out the right way and I have crocheted a little picot edge. I couldn't get the colour right, it's the prettiest powder blue.
> This is the six month size and I added an extra 6 stitches to the stocking stitch skirt to make the stitch pattern fit. I have included the stitch pattern and a pink version that I have posted before. Thanks for looking and I hope you like it. ????


Hope do u do the start of it then onto the heart section


----------



## tracy

blacksands said:


> Yes you do the top yoke part then follow the pattern for the lace hearts a multiple of 14+1 for the repeat


Can someone help me with this I'd like to do both designs is it possible to get the instructions please via pm on here thanks x


----------



## blacksands

Tracey, I am a beginner knitter and I followed the pattern and when it came to the "dress" part instead ofdoing the stockinette, I did the hearts pattern posted by Ros on the first page of this thread, I counted to make sure there was the correct number of stitches to do the heart pattern and increased as needed, I have to say that I had to rip back rows and redo them when I started the lace heart pattern as I had never done lace before, took several tries but I finally got it, just go for it and you will see how it's done, as they say nothing ventured nothing gained. Good luck and Aloha :sm01:


----------



## RosD

tracy said:


> Can someone help me with this I'd like to do both designs is it possible to get the instructions please via pm on here thanks x


I've sent you a PM Tracy, I hope it helps. ????


----------



## RosD

blacksands said:


> Tracey, I am a beginner knitter and I followed the pattern and when it came to the "dress" part instead ofdoing the stockinette, I did the hearts pattern posted by Ros on the first page of this thread, I counted to make sure there was the correct number of stitches to do the heart pattern and increased as needed, I have to say that I had to rip back rows and redo them when I started the lace heart pattern as I had never done lace before, took several tries but I finally got it, just go for it and you will see how it's done, as they say nothing ventured nothing gained. Good luck and Aloha :sm01:


Thank you so much. I hope you post photos when you've finished, I would love to see it. ???? Ros


----------



## tracy

RosD said:


> I've sent you a PM Tracy, I hope it helps. ????


So basically I knitvthe top down in the 6 months size so when I go to start the heart pattern bit how many do I have in the needles that's the bit that's confusing me xx


----------



## blacksands

multiples of 14 + 1


----------



## tracy

blacksands said:


> multiples of 14 + 1


So I knit the top down then how many sts do I need to start the inverted hearts or can someone send me instructions to knit x


----------



## Grannie maggie

Beautiful work. I love doing these top down garments and save on the sewing up time and ends to sew in :sm24:


----------



## tracy

RosD said:


> Thank you so much. I hope you post photos when you've finished, I would love to see it. ???? Ros


I'm not that great a knitter I'd need it in front of me to follow it row by row

R u able to send me the actual instructions please x


----------



## blacksands

Get the Mariana all in one top down pattern and then do the skirt part using the posted on the first page hearts pattern in place of the stockinette stitch pattern on page 1 of this thread, I don't write patterns I am a newbie too but with Ros's help I figured it out, you need to just try and you will get it, I suggest doing a swatch of the hearts pattern first before doing it on the top, cast on 29 stitches (14 x 2 +1) which is two hearts and do a few repeats. that's how I figured it out


----------



## Linda Haworth

If you go to the first article on knitting paradise where Ros posted there is a copy of the instructions posted.

Linda


----------



## Linda Haworth

If you log into Marianne Mel’s baby dresses all in one patterns they are free and it will give you the instructions.

Linda


----------



## Linda Haworth

Go to Ravelry and get Marianne Mel’s all in one baby dress there is the patterns and they are free.

Linda


----------



## Victor_

Thanks for posting the pattern too.


----------



## tracy

Hi just looked at the top down cardigan haven’t a clue were I’d start the inverted hearts or how many sts I’d need totally lost


----------



## blacksands

If you look at the pattern instructions Tracy, where it stops the yarn overs and tells you to do the stockinette stitch till the work measures 9" that is where you start the hearts pattern


----------



## tracy

blacksands said:


> If you look at the pattern instructions Tracy, where it stops the yarn overs and tells you to do the stockinette stitch till the work measures 9" that is where you start the hearts pattern


Don't see it I've just looked over it n don't see this part


----------



## tracy

So what row do u start the inverted hearts on n how many stitches should I have


----------



## RosD

tracy said:


> So what row do u start the inverted hearts on n how many stitches should I have


Hi Tracy, on Row 33, you need to add an extra 6 stitches to make the stitch pattern fit. Instead of 131 stitches you should have 137 stitches. Then do Row 34 and the next row will be the 1st row of the Inverted Hearts stitch pattern. Don't forget to knit the first 5 stitches and the last 5 stitches for the border. I hope this helps. ????


----------



## RosD

tracy said:


> Don't see it I've just looked over it n don't see this part


The stocking stitch part of the top is where it says Repeat last 2 rows until work measures 23cm ( 9" ) in length. 
When you have finished the inverted hearts section, you knit 5 rows and then cast off. ????


----------



## tracy

RosD said:


> The stocking stitch part of the top is where it says Repeat last 2 rows until work measures 23cm ( 9" ) in length.
> When you have finished the inverted hearts section, you knit 5 rows and then cast off. ????


Does this give u the opening like u have with a cardigan as seen in picture x how much wool is needed


----------



## RosD

tracy said:


> Does this give u the opening like u have with a cardigan as seen in picture x how much wool is needed


Hi Tracy, yes it still has the opening like a cardigan does. I think I used about 100 grams of yarn, it's an 8ply or DK. ???? Ros x


----------



## tracy

RosD said:


> Hi Tracy, yes it still has the opening like a cardigan does. I think I used about 100 grams of yarn, it's an 8ply or DK. ???? Ros x


Double knit x


----------



## Lallyann46

I love this pattern, but cannot get the instructions, can you help please? Thanks


----------



## blacksands

Go to page 1 of this thread,
instructions for "lace" heart pattern is there and also google mariana mels all in one top down pattern


----------



## Patricia931

This is exactly what I want to make BUT for a 1 year old and with long sleeves, can you help me work this out please?


----------



## Patricia931

Can you tell me how to replicate this with long sleeves please.


----------



## RosD

Patricia931 said:


> Can you tell me how to replicate this with long sleeves please.


I don't have a pattern for one with long sleeves and haven't tried to do that. 
For the hearts to turn out the right way up you would have to find a top down pattern with long sleeves and work out if the Inverted hearts stitch pattern would fit. I would love to try that, but I'm trying to finish 4 baby shawls at the moment, in between some other stuff. I wouldn't be able to get around to that until maybe September. ????


----------

